# Pseudoempusa Pinnapavonis



## yen_saw (Jul 26, 2006)

Some people requested me to put a pic of an adult Pseudoempusa Pinnapavonis, i don't have adult with me but i have a mantis calender from Germany (Thanks Stephan!) with this species as cover page which i like to share.












I believed they will grow up to be around 4" based on the nymphs size i am having so far.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 27, 2006)

ya i saw pics they huge


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 31, 2006)

Also see more pics of Pseudoempusa Pinnapavonis here

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/111.html


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 31, 2006)

why they called larva?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2006)

I prefer to call it nymph.


----------



## Joe (Aug 1, 2006)

that is one cool looking mantis especially with those eyespots. are they pretty easy to keep and are they related to any other mantis? the body looks familiar to another mantis but i'm not sure

Joe


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry Joe i missed out your question. Pseudoempusa Pinnapavonis belongs to Miomantinae family and Pseudoempusa genus according to Terra Typica, although they look completely different from that sub-family species such as Cilnia HUmeralis and Taumantis Sigiana. According to the German collector, this species was found in a dense jungle in Thailand with high humidity. Mismolting is a common sight for this species even with high humidity, so i have to spray them very often and that seems to help, i am still trying to learn this species.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 16, 2006)

Few more pics of L5 Pseudoempusa Pinnapavonis


----------

